# Building our dream van for MTB & splitboarding dream adventures!



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi!

So we finally took the plunge and bought (and received) our Ford Transit (148" wheel base, high-roof, extended-length). This is a pretty big deal for us, as the van also come with this promise for 2017: to leave our jobs, sell the house and travel the america for at least a year (or more if we can support it financially) and just RIDE (splitboarding & mountain-biking). Then, after the trip, we will relocate permanently on the west-coast, in the mountains, somewhere, and use the van for our (shorter) travels...

We're not skilled with tools, but we're motivated and are willing to learn throughout the process. Let's see how it will work out!!

Here is what we did so far:

1- Switched the tires for BFG KO2 225/75/R16









2- Installed the Maxxair Fan. See our post here.









3- Installed 2x 160W solar panels using 3M VHB tape. See our post here.









4- Install passenger swivel seat. See our post here.









5- Install Fiamma F45 awning. See our post here.









6- Install insulated Floor. See our post here.









7- Install Webasto air heater. See our post here.









8- Install Thinsulate noise & thermal insulation. See our post here.









9- This is how we avoid drilling holes in the van: PLUSNUT! See our post here.









10- To be continued!

CHEERS!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Pure golden content!!


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

Following this!! Great job!!


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

very cool....I dream about doing this all the time


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Platform Bed Installation*

We wanted a permanent raised bed above the "garage" (over the mountain bikes and other equipment); no need to fold/unfold the bed at night & it creates a lot of storage room.

Here is the installation writeup:
Platform Bed Installation | FarOutRide



















Cheers!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Slide-Out Bike Rack*

A campervan conversion for Mountain-Biking deserve proper mountain-bike rack!
We wanted the bikes to be stored inside the van & to be easily loaded/unloaded. The tray extend 48" and locks fully in or out position.

Slide-Out Bike Rack | FarOutRide










Cheers!


----------



## JPaul (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the great van and writing up your mods/progress! 

Really love the sliding rack. Now I want one in my Element...

Keep chasing the dreams,
Paul


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Fridge & Electrical System Cabinet*

Happy Thanksgiving to my American friends on this forum! (a day late&#8230
We're grateful for all the help we got from this community in making this crazy project a reality!

Posting detailed articles about our build is our way of giving back or inspire others fellow member of this community, hopefully it did.

This is how we built our Fridge & Electrical System cabinet:
Fridge & Electrical System Cabinet | FarOutRide










Enjoy the long weekend!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Just a quick update on the Webasto.

As others mentioned before us, it is quite noisy! To reduce the noise, we performed a few modifications.
It did not drastically reduced the noise, but help a little. We say it's worth doing it.

Webasto Air Heater Noise Reduction | FarOutRide


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Webasto / Espar High Altitudes*

The Webasto / Espar Diesel air heaters are susceptible of accumulating diesel deposit (a.k.a. "coking") at higher altitudes because the ratio of oxygen VS fuel is lowered (i.e. the mix is too "rich" in fuel). This coking would eventually accumulate and lead to malfunction / loss of performance.

For the Espar, the solution is to add a high-altitude module. (more details in the post)
For the Webasto, there is no physical part to add; the unit must be programmed for high altitudes. (more details in the post)

Webasto / Espar: High Altitudes Usage | FarOutRide


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Electrical System Installation*

We're a bit late on the post, but here is our electrical system installation!
We used it for a few summer week-long trips and it has served us very well so far 
The winter test will happened next week, throughout the holidays, while we will spend a week in the backcountry for some splitboarding adventures.

Electrical System Installation | FarOutRide


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Electrical System Design*

We also entirely re-written our page about the Electrical System Design.
We tried to make it comprehensive for someone who is not very familiar with the topic.
Did we missed anything (without going into too much details)?

Electrical System Design | FarOutRide










Happy Holidays!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Overhead Storage Cabinet*

Meanwhile, here is our overhead storage cabinet. We still have to add the final touch on the doors and to hide the electrical harness, but it is functional.

Overhead Storage Cabinet | FarOutRide


















Cheers!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Bedroom Storage*

Bedroom Storage = check!

We designed it to have many mini-compartments, we think it will help getting organized and that it will make it easier to find stuff.

Bedroom Storage | FarOutRide










Cheers!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Sink & Stove Cabinet*

Winter has been mild recently, so we took advantage of this and performed some work inside the van.

Here is the full write-up about the Sink & Stove Cabinet:
Sink & Stove Cabinet | FarOutRide










Happy Conversion!


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Very awesome!


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I need to show this thread to my wife. Thank you.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Show her.
We're a much happier couple since we have that van!
(It's a lie. Converting this van has been very hard on our couple. BUT, travelling with the van is a reminder that this was all SO worth it. BEST-ADVENTURES-EVER)


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, we were featured on Go-Van today 

We're so into this project, seeing this with hindsight reminded us the last 8 months just flew by. It's crazy seeing Isabelle standing in this empty cargo van for the first time, we were so excited. But we had no idea all the work that was ahead of us...

But this is far from finished, let's get back to work!!

You can check out the Go-Van post here:



__ https://www.facebook.com/govancom/posts/840852159396070












Cheers!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I thought this looked familiar. One of us!

Halfway through our DIY self-build campervan conversion. Our own ultimate adventuremobile and our passeport to vanlife! - Album on Imgur


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Yep! That escalated quickly :eekster:


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

We finally managed to install a swivel adapter on the driver side. With the dual batteries option, we found out the Discounvantruck would not fit so we installed a SwivelsRus:

Driver Swivel Seat Installation | FarOutRide










Also, we made a review of both swivel adapters here:

DiscountVanTruck.com VS SwivelsRus.com Swivel Adapters Review | FarOutRide










Cheers!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

We're working on a bunch of small improvements right now. I guess we can say that we are making progress when our "low-priority" jobs are getting bumped up to "medium priority" 

1- We finally got the electrical harness out of the way:









2- The water system is under way:









3- The Nature's Head composting toilet is getting installed (thanks to cargovanconversion.com for the RV Floor Vent info!)









4- We're closing the last wall and installing the Sirocco Fan (https://amzn.to/2n5HSsU). We like it because it's mounted on a 3 axis gimbal and will cover ANY angles:









Voilà! Vive le printemps!
Cheers


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

More development!

We installed our water system. It's such a great improvement over water jugs! The downside is that we "waste" a bit more water because it is so easily accessible, but it's so much more convenient...

Here is the full write-up about the installation:
Pressurized Water System | FarOutRide


















Cheers!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

In general, i'm not a fan of the whole "van" thing as i subscribe to the "full size truck+slide in camper" philosophy, but i really dig your thread, the blog and all of your cool ideas that i can use to improve my camper. keep it up and have fun!!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

euroford said:


> In general, i'm not a fan of the whole "van" thing as i subscribe to the "full size truck+slide in camper" philosophy, but i really dig your thread, the blog and all of your cool ideas that i can use to improve my camper. keep it up and have fun!!


Glad you're enjoying it! Comments like that gives us energy to keep on documenting 

On a different topic (duh), we just started our mountain bike season last weekend: Lippman Park, Mountain Creek Bike Park and then Elm Ridge in the Catskills. It feels GREAT to be back on our bikes, there is just no word for it! And as a bonus, we spent 4 days in the van and we could test our latest modifications 

Happy Riding!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

man, this is so motivating! I am gonna have to show my fiance as well. I don't know if we are both ready to quit jobs yet with 3 kids in college, but as soon as the last one is out, I would love to do this! Talk about liberating!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*EZ-Cool Installation*

Here is a short article about the EZ-Cool installation.

We debated a lot between the ez-cool coverage: 100% (over exposed metal AND over thinsulate) or only over exposed metal. We finally went for something like 75% coverage: this should provide some of the radiant barrier benefit while keeping the Thinsulate "breathing".

EZ Cool Installation | FarOutRide










Cheers!


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Love your build! Everything looks very clean. I'll be following your project for sure. 

I've been looking into getting a transit for awhile. How do you like the 3.7? All of the rational side of my brain says the 3.7 is fine, but I can't stop lusting after the ecoboost or diesel.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

MudderNutter said:


> Love your build! Everything looks very clean. I'll be following your project for sure.
> 
> I've been looking into getting a transit for awhile. How do you like the 3.7? All of the rational side of my brain says the 3.7 is fine, but I can't stop lusting after the ecoboost or diesel.


We went with the 3.7 for the budget, reliability and mechanic simplicity: no turbos, no fancy anti-pollution system (as for the diesel). If we ever go to remote place, we should be able to find a mechanic if we need to.

That being said, the Ecoboost is suppose to be reliable; if you have the budget, go for it!


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Sweet build thread! It's going to be interesting how much your rig weighs when your done. My 4x4 van is now over 10,000lb with 46 gal of diesel and 20 gal of water.

I like your disclaimer up front, "we're not skilled with tools". Ha.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

rockman said:


> Sweet build thread! It's going to be interesting how much your rig weighs when your done. My 4x4 van is now over 10,000lb with 46 gal of diesel and 20 gal of water.
> 
> I like your disclaimer up front, "we're not skilled with tools". Ha.


It won't be the lightest build around, but we worked mainly with 3/8" thick plywood to minimize the weight. We will weight it when we're done (is that even possible?!).

We don't have much tool (jigsaw, circular saw, powerdrill, mostly) and much skills, but we're pretty satisfied on how it turned out  We went with a rustic look because we like it, of course, but also because it's more forgiving on the imperfections.

Cheers!


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Yep, just take it to some truck scales. Eazy peezy. And then you will know your weight bias front and rear and that can also help with tire choices. D vs E-rated and how much air pressure to run. For example, your tire might be rated for 3195lb at 80 psi but you might want to run 50 psi for a little cush. You're probably going to want E-rated anyway just to have the extra plys and peace of mind.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

rockman said:


> Yep, just take it to some truck scales. Eazy peezy. And then you will know your weight bias front and rear and that can also help with tire choices. D vs E-rated and how much air pressure to run. For example, your tire might be rated for 3195lb at 80 psi but you might want to run 50 psi for a little cush. You're probably going to want E-rated anyway just to have the extra plys and peace of mind.


Yep, we went with BFG KO2; they're E-rated (10 plies), All-Terrain & Winter approved. With those tires, we should be able to get to the trailheads


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

atoine said:


> Yep, we went with BFG KO2; they're E-rated (10 plies), All-Terrain & Winter approved. With those tires, we should be able to get to the trailheads


Ha, should have known. Can't wait to see the build completed and the adventures begin. I love having a van as a trail assault vehicle.:thumbsup:


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Making Espresso and Latte in our Van*

While we should have been worried about conversion details, we wandered how we would make excellent espresso and latte in our van (with minimal electrical power)... We made our homework and we're happy to share the results today!

Everything is hand-powered, except for the milk frothing that is made with the Aeroccino. We found the Aeroccino so simple to use and easy to clean, that we don't mind the 490W claimed power draw.

Making Espresso and Latte in our Van | FarOutRide










Cheers!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Foam Blobs Makeover*

We procrastinated for MONTHS about those foam blobs, but finally did something about it...

It is recommended NOT TO modify the Foam Blobs (because of the air bags), but we decided that covering them with fabric should be safe. 
Will we die? 
Probably.

Foam Blobs Makeover | FarOutRide










(here is an interesting discussion about removing the foam block: forum thread)


----------



## FlyingD (Sep 12, 2012)

Very cool story! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Just curious, with the money and time invested, why not a not just get a low mileage gently used motor home? Or was is it more about the "project" than the actual outcome?


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Just curious, with the money and time invested, why not a not just get a low mileage gently used motor home? Or was is it more about the "project" than the actual outcome?


Motor home is out of the equation, because we wanted something smaller (much better gas mileage), more "agile" (with some off-road capacities) and less obvious (we often sleep at trailheads or place we're not really suppose to).
Then we shopped for campervans such as Sportsmobile or Safari Condo: prices were way too high, winter insulation was poor and layout for bike INSIDE the van pretty much unavailable.

We had no other choices than make our own 
That's the story!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

And here's a shot from last weekend: Black Cap, NH.
We slept in the van, at the trailhead, so we were the first on top with this amazing view:








Very first ride on my new Devinci Troy Carbon XT. Soooo stocked about the bike!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Composting Toilet Installation*

We plan on living full time for a year or two in the van. For a minimum of comfort (and convenience), we really wanted a toilet and after reading about composting toilets, it seamed like the perfect solution for us!

It's honestly really easy to install and manage; there is no odor (that's right!) and no black water to deal with. Sweeeeet!

Here is the intallation article:
Composting Toilet Installation | FarOutRide










Cheers!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Fridge Floor Vent*

We knew but denied the fact that the fridge requires proper ventilation in order to be efficient... we can definitely feel the heat behind the fridge just by placing our hand!

A fridge is a a heat pump machine. It does not "create" cold; it extracts the heat from inside and releases it to the outside. Our Novakool R5810 fridge is designed to disperse the extracted heat via a series of coils in the back (in fact it's the case for most refrigerators). The heat inside the fridge is transferred into the ambient air in the cabinet via these coils. If that heat is not evacuated from the cabinet, the coils cannot do their jobs of dispersing the heat. To compensate, the compressor will runs constantly and electrical consumption will increase (not to mention the the fridge lifespan is decreased!). The refrigerator is the most energy-using appliance in the van; let's make things right and add some ventilation!

Of course, we were inspired by Orton's floor vent! Thanks Orton!

Fridge Floor Vent | FarOutRide















When all the doors of the van are closed and the Maxxfan is running, we can definitely feel a draft coming from the floor vent. Nice!


----------



## Tower (Jul 9, 2011)

This is great! I've been seriously considering doing a camper van conversion myself, as I'm a digital designer, web/mobile/ui/ux/html5 animations/email marketing, and I could work from pretty much anywhere. Seeing this just makes me want to do it even more.

I have a question though. What is the wattage generated by your solar panels? And how are you storing the energy generated? 

I'm thinking I want to install an induction cooker in the van instead of using a gas stove, but induction uses a fair amount of electricity. Ideally, I'd like the van to be as self reliant and energy efficient as possible. I thought of using a generator but that would just defeat the entire purpose. I would also need to be able to run a computer and wireless hotspot. Ideally, the less stress on the battery bank of the vehicle the better.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Tower said:


> I have a question though. What is the wattage generated by your solar panels? And how are you storing the energy generated?
> 
> I'm thinking I want to install an induction cooker in the van instead of using a gas stove, but induction uses a fair amount of electricity. Ideally, I'd like the van to be as self reliant and energy efficient as possible. I thought of using a generator but that would just defeat the entire purpose. I would also need to be able to run a computer and wireless hotspot. Ideally, the less stress on the battery bank of the vehicle the better.


We have 2 x 160W solar panels that recharge our 210Ah AGM house battery (the house battery is an extra battery, in addition to the van battery). We can also charge with the alternator when we are driving. Grab a beer and read this: Electrical System Design | FarOutRide

Many people use induction cooking in their van, it's doable for sure! However, you will probably require more solar power and a larger house battery.

Check out VanLifeTravelogue; he's an I.T. guy working and living full-time from his van, really cool!! VAN LIFE TRAVELOGUE

Good luck!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Propane System Installation*

While the use of induction cooktops seems increasingly popular, we decided to stick with propane to minimize the demand on the electrical system (as winter already put a lot of pressure on it). This would also allows us to install an Atwood Range with an oven (we enjoy cooking a lot) and allows to use other portable appliances such as a propane shower (Mr Heater BOSS) and a backup heating source (Mr Heater Buddy). For convenience (easy to fill or swap), we went with a BBQ-style 20lbs propane tank that we store inside the van in a propane locker (sealed & vented through the floor) that we built (for safety sake). We have an adapter to use the 20lbs tank in lieu of the 1 pound camping propane bottles for portable appliances.

Here is the installation article:
Propane System | FarOutRide



















Cheers!!


----------



## Tower (Jul 9, 2011)

atoine said:


> We have 2 x 160W solar panels that recharge our 210Ah AGM house battery (the house battery is an extra battery, in addition to the van battery). We can also charge with the alternator when we are driving. Grab a beer and read this: Electrical System Design | FarOutRide
> 
> Many people use induction cooking in their van, it's doable for sure! However, you will probably require more solar power and a larger house battery.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i'll definitely check all this out


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

We just upgraded the pressurized water system (Pressurized Water System | FarOutRide) with a quick-access shower/bike-wash/filling-station.
It's actually really convenient to fill our hydration pack or wash our legs/feet after a muddy ride!


















Good product, we found it on Amazon: https://amzn.to/2tDWePz

Next on the to-do list: Air Lift 5000 Ultimate Air Spring kit #88213 (https://amzn.to/2tnJuBr) + Wireless Controller #72000 (https://amzn.to/2uAo6Zl).


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Air Lift Suspension Kit Installation*

We hesitated a lot of getting the extended-length Transit, knowing that it would limit our off-road capability. Indeed, it did not take too long before we bent the metal bracket that holds the trailer wiring in the back...









We're still happy with the extended-length (we'll spend more than a year in the van, so space is crucial), but we wanted to improve the overhang ground clearance a little. With the Air Lift Springs Kit (Ford Transit specific kit #88213) and the Wireless On-Board Compressor (#72000), we can raise the overhang height up to 3 inches on-the-fly! (and lower it back down back on paved road).

Here is the installation write-up (there is a video of the Air Lift in action inside):
Air Lift 5000 Ultimate Air Springs Kit Installation | FarOutRide









Good day!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Mosquito Screens*

And here is the only part of the conversion we didn't build ourselves: the mosquito screens. We've seen them installed on other vans near our area and we just knew we couldn't match the quality and functionality of those (and it would take us forever to make).

They're completely "hermetic", the rear door fabric is waterproof (we will shower back there) and the magnetic door works really really well. It's truly an outstanding product, but it comes at a truly high price tag... moreover, they're custom made by a small local company north of Montreal and they insist on installing it themselves because the magnetic door is sensitive to installation. So I doubt they ship them, but you could always drop them a line: Accueil - ROLEF | Produits sur mesure pour véhicules (there is an option for "english" in the menu...)

They are hold by the door seals, velcro and some sheet metal screws where the tension is higher.

No more bugs!

Mosquito Screens | FarOutRide


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

In exactly 5 days, we move in the van! No more house!

We're in the process of packing the van. 
One does not simply pack a van&#8230; as stuff is added, more shelves & hooks & baskets & misc-wicked-storage-features are added to make room for everything. Test drive, realize everything is falling off, add features-so-things-wont-move, repeat.

And all the unfinished business ("yeah we'll just do that later") popup, so this is really time consuming...

We're exhausted, but we're fueled by the adrenaline rush!

A few pictures of the latest work:
Countown to Full-Time Vanlife: 5 Days | FarOutRide

Note: yeah, we have a lot of stuff in the van. But this is all we own now, we did not rent storage space. Bikes, boards, climbing gear, bed, BBQ and a toilet; life will be simple for the next year of so!

Cheers!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

awesome! :thumbsup:

I wish you both happy travels and good luck


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

So here we are, we just packed the van and left our home! It feels unreal!

We stopped by the scale and just published the weight summary of our build:

Weight Summary | FarOutRide










We are pleased with the conversion added weight, but shocked by the payload we're carrying! It was hard getting rid of things & food we had in the house, so we will have to downsize the van now hihi.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Radio Upgrade*

We celebrated our first day as full-timers by&#8230; doing some upgrade to the van! We upgraded the basic Ford factory radio with a Joying Android aftermarket Radio; it got WiFi, Bluetooth, USB port, SD card Port, 7″ 1024px touchscreen display, yadayadayadablingbling.

Oh we're glad we went for it! The sound has improved and this thing is much more fun & entertaining to use! Having Google Map displayed on the 7" screen and yelling us driving directions has reduced the number of pilot/co-pilot fights, we must admit!

Here is the full installation write-up:
Radio Upgrade | FarOutRide


















See you on the road!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

We still have a backlog of conversion articles to write (insulated window covers, rear air-vent floor intake, "garage" final build-out, speakers upgrade); the last weeks were just INSANE, time flew by.

But today's article is pretty special, as it marks the very beginning of our journey on the road. Finally. Today September 1st, we leave everything behind and we just drive (far). Life's good!!

Today is Day 1 | FarOutRide


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Speakers Upgrade*

We're on the road now and we've been carrying the speakers & thinsulate for too long... it's using too much of our precious living space, so we finally stopped at a Walmart parking in Ohio and did the job!

To make a long story short, we had the factory 2 speakers system and the sound is not that great... So we upgraded for JBL GT7-6C speakers system (6.5" speakers + tweeters) since they seems so popular and the reviews are great.
It's a really nice improvement! The sound is much deeper and clearer after the upgrade, it's really worth it. We also took this opportunity to add Thinsulate to our front doors because we'll hit the Rocky Mountains in a few days and winter is imminent...

Here is the full write-up:
Speakers Upgrade | FarOutRide



















See you on the road!
Antoine


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Exterior Shower*

We LOVE riding our mountain bikes. It can only means two things: 
1-We drink a lot of craft beer
2-We take a lot of showers.

Let's focus on the latest item: Exterior Shower | FarOutRide










Cheers!


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

That's a nice setup! I have a basic Attwood aft-deck boat shower in the back of my van but it's a rather cheap setup. Connections are cheesy plastic and the shower head has broken more than once. The only good thing about it is it's cheap.

Getting colder out west. Where are you riding and taking all these showers?


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

rockman said:


> That's a nice setup! I have a basic Attwood aft-deck boat shower in the back of my van but it's a rather cheap setup. Connections are cheesy plastic and the shower head has broken more than once. The only good thing about it is it's cheap.
> 
> Getting colder out west. Where are you riding and taking all these showers?


We're in Helena (MT) right now. The nice weather is back, so we plan on riding in Montana for the next week or two. Then, we will head to Moab and the south to catch the warm weather. It's been 10 years since our last visit in Moab, can't wait!


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

atoine said:


> We're in Helena (MT) right now. The nice weather is back, so we plan on riding in Montana for the next week or two. Then, we will head to Moab and the south to catch the warm weather. It's been 10 years since our last visit in Moab, can't wait!


If you haven't been to the St. George area, you owe it to yourself to get there.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Silentfoe said:


> If you haven't been to the St. George area, you owe it to yourself to get there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's in our plans!! Thanks for the tip


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Today marks our first month on the road! Time flies!

We made an article about our lessons learned, van report & some highlights: 
First Month on the Road: Lessons Learned, Van Report & Tales from the Road. | FarOutRide










Cheers!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

atoine said:


> Today marks our first month on the road! Time flies!
> 
> We made an article about our lessons learned, van report & some highlights:
> First Month on the Road: Lessons Learned, Van Report & Tales from the Road. | FarOutRide
> ...


Damn...it looks like you were in C-bus Ohio. That is where I live. Would have LOVED to see the van in real life and take pics. You guys have inspired us to possibly do the same thing here in the next 5-10 years as we get near retirement!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

atoine said:


> Today marks our first month on the road! Time flies!
> 
> We made an article about our lessons learned, van report & some highlights:
> First Month on the Road: Lessons Learned, Van Report & Tales from the Road. | FarOutRide
> ...


Shame about that thumb injury. You'd have got more riding in early in the trip if you'd followed the Appalachians south. You could have cut to the west a little farther north on say I-20 or I-40 to avoid Harvey and/or the worst of Irma. That would allow you to get to the Southwest to extend your riding season, and you'd be close enough to pow to jump right in to ski season when you felt ready.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Budget is probably the biggest contributor of the "GO/NO-GO" decision for a trip like ours. A few years ago, we had to make guesstimates about our foreseen travel expenses. We wish we had a baseline to start with... So, in hope of helping future travelers, here are our actual expenses for the month of September 2017!

Vanlife Actual Cost | FarOutRide


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Damn...it looks like you were in C-bus Ohio. That is where I live. Would have LOVED to see the van in real life and take pics. You guys have inspired us to possibly do the same thing here in the next 5-10 years as we get near retirement!


Oh, next time I guess!!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Harold said:


> Shame about that thumb injury. You'd have got more riding in early in the trip if you'd followed the Appalachians south. You could have cut to the west a little farther north on say I-20 or I-40 to avoid Harvey and/or the worst of Irma. That would allow you to get to the Southwest to extend your riding season, and you'd be close enough to pow to jump right in to ski season when you felt ready.


Yeah, on the bright side, I shuttled Isabelle a few times. Good for her!!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Insulated Window Covers*

While curtains work for houses, we think insulated window covers are a better option for campervans... 
They are lightproof (for shade & privacy) and insulated (to keep us cool in summer, warm in winter). 
We're obsessed with functionality and with the rare earth magnets all around the edges, they just "snap" to the van metal window contour. Easy breazy!

On a hot and sunny summer day, the covers will prevent a green house effect; it makes a HUGE difference!
On cold days (winter, but also in fall/spring at night), they also make a big difference; we sometimes remove them to get better cell phone signal and it doesn't take long before it gets uncomfortably cold.

Here is our write-up:
Insulated Window Covers | FarOutRide










Cheers!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

We are adding a second floor vent to cool down our bedroom (and the whole van too)! It's similar to the fridge vent except that we added a gate, an inline fan and a duct to route the air above the bed.

Floor Vent | FarOutRide










We're almost done with our van conversion articles! Greetings from Moab!

antoine


----------



## Namlehse (May 8, 2013)

We decided to just buy a camper


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Dang it! We literally left Moab this morning! Headed back to GA. 

If you need some warmer riding over the winter months GA and the Pinhoti trails are amazing. Me and/or some friends would gladly play tour guide.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Incredible man. Good luck. The american dream right there!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Namlehse said:


> We decided to just buy a camper


You just saved yourself thousands of hours, enjoy 



Stalkerfiveo said:


> Dang it! We literally left Moab this morning! Headed back to GA.
> 
> If you need some warmer riding over the winter months GA and the Pinhoti trails are amazing. Me and/or some friends would gladly play tour guide.


Sweeeet, we'll let you know, thanks!



@[email protected] said:


> Incredible man. Good luck. The american dream right there!


Thanks


----------



## Namlehse (May 8, 2013)

atoine said:


> You just saved yourself thousands of hours, enjoy


That was more or less what it came down to. I really wanted to build a van, but wouldn't have the time.

We just spent most of last week until today in AZ/NM area. Sadly I'm not able to ride for another four or five months so it was without our bikes. Coming from a 5th wheel it's a HUGE improvement in mobility.

I'm still considering picking up a Ram Promaster City as a daily driver/bike hauler. Figure it's about time to put my 200,000 mile 2004 Jeep Liberty out to pasture lol.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

We took some time in Salt Lake City to perform this small upgrade: an on board mountain bike tire inflator. Why "mountain bike"? Because we tapped into our Air Lift system and it has some limitations (such as air compressor low volume displacement and max 100 PSI); make sure to read the intro of the article to fully be aware of the limitations.

Half of the Faroutcrew thinks this is a useless upgrade (she's right in a way), the other half LOVE this upgrade (Hey I'm the one who pump the tires)!

Anyway, here's the write-up:
On Board Mountain Bike Tire Inflator | FarOutRide










Cheers!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

This, my dudes, is the very last entry of our Build Journal! Yay! Well not exactly, as there will be some add-ons and improvements along the road, but we'll take care of that later.

In this article we present you our final garage layout and how we achieved to fit SO MUCH stuff in it!

Garage | FarOutRide










Thanks for reading! See you on the road!

P.S. Join us on Facebook and Instagram to get updates about our trip!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

WOW! Just watching the time lapse of the loading procedure really shows how much thought you guys put into how things would fit once this thing was complete! Nice work!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I just told the people at work that I might be "going away" for a while...this whole thread has given me a new goal to achieve in the next 5-10 years.


----------



## Fahrvergkevin (Mar 24, 2017)

I agree. I’m going to update my match.com profile to include a link to this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I am so jealous. I have same dream too.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Haha, I guess there will be many vacant jobs in a near future. All mountain bikers are leaving their jobs!!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi!
We're still alive  In fact, we couldn't be better! Our second month was exactly like I imagined our trip: LOT'S OF MOUNTAIN BIKING, epic landscapes, nice weather, slow pace and not too much driving.

Here is a write-up about our second month:

https://faroutride.com/second-month










Cheers


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Moab*

Moab!
We expected to ride jeep trails and sand dunes... oh man, Moab changed a lot the last 10 years! The "new" systems (MAG 7, Navajo Rocks, etc) really make this place, more than ever, a must-ride destination! We're glad we could stay as long as we wanted and take our time do discover all the good stuff 

Anyway, just wanted to share our best trails, free campsites and swimming hole here:

http://faroutride.com/moab









I think we'll make Moab an annual rendez-vous


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Found this thread this morning-Awesome! Sounds like an amazing journey.

I post the video below for humor, as part of the dream description and some comments posted reminds me of a great movie about leaving the American dream to find the true American dream. From your experiences you may appreciate Lost in America if you have not already seen it. Below is where the husband tries to get the casino to give back their nest-egg that his wife just lost
gambling:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnybex (Aug 5, 2015)

So inspiring and thank you for all the time and effort you and your wife have put into this project. I wanna do the same really soon.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Ahah thanks for the feedback! 

We just arrived in Vegas, there are many trails around  And it's been a while since we've been in the city, we'll take that opportunity for spending time on the Strip I guess...


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

atoine said:


> Ahah thanks for the feedback!
> 
> We just arrived in Vegas, there are many trails around  And it's been a while since we've been in the city, we'll take that opportunity for spending time on the Strip I guess...


You are in Vegas now? Protect the nest egg!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

This month we learned how to get stuck in sand (and how to get back on the road), we improved the design of our overhead cabinet and we tested for you the best-bench-with-a-view-ever.

New for this month: we're introducing our "Favorite Trails"!

https://faroutride.com/third-month/










Cheers!


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice run down Flying Monkey!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

rockman said:


> Nice run down Flying Monkey!


Thanks! It was such a blast!
I'm glad I found someone local to show it to me, otherwise I would have walk a lot...


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

atoine said:


> Thanks! It was such a blast!
> I'm glad I found someone local to show it to me, otherwise I would have walk a lot...


Well, if you dig hard enough you can ride in Sedona with the guy who built flying monkey. I posted some more info in your Portal thread.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

rockman said:


> Well, if you dig hard enough you can ride in Sedona with the guy who built flying monkey. I posted some more info in your Portal thread.


I would love to ride with him, especially if it's on a trail he built!! Loved the monkey!

Thanks for the info on Portal...


----------



## ryanp77 (Nov 29, 2017)

Amazing adventure, I had wanted to do this with my motorcycle and do a year of track days at a bunch of different tracks throughout the country but after my crash in June I am way less interested in my motorcycles and would love to do this with my mountain bikes.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Winter preps!*

It's time. We've been chasing the SUN for the last few months, we're ready to chase the SNOW from now on! Let's drive north! But before we do, we have a few improvements to turn the van into the ultimate powderchasing machine! Let's get to work! This week, home is where the building supplies are...


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Thule / Konig XG-12 PRO Snow Chains*

Carrying snow chains is something we got really good at, but it would be wise to get better at putting them on! Indeed, it requires a little bit of practice and doing it under the Arizona winter is much more enjoyable than under the blizzard.

We consider snow chains a safety device rather than a gizmo, so we splurged on a set of high-quality Thule / Konig XG-12 PRO snow chains. With their patented system, they're simple to install and don't require to move the vehicle during installation, nice! Here is our "home-made" installation/removal guide along with our thoughts on them:

https://faroutride.com/thule-snow-chains-review/


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Propex HS2000 Installation*

Follow-up on the Webasto issues: it's still running fine, but it seems to take more pump clicks before firing up. Or maybe I'm just going crazy with this.

Anyway, here is the situation: we've been 3 months on the road chasing the sun and in exactly 2 weeks, we take a major 180 degrees turn and drive north to chase the snow. Who knows if these issues will come back or not? The call of snow is way, way too strong. We've been planning this trip for years... let's fix this:

Propex HS2000 Heater Installation | FarOutRide










We now have a good heater backup plan, we couldn't be more excited to go snowboarding!!


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Ive just started looking into getting a Mercedes 4x4 Sprinter for the family so this is gold. Thank You for this thread.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

poonamibaxter said:


> Ive just started looking into getting a Mercedes 4x4 Sprinter for the family so this is gold. Thank You for this thread.


Yeah no problem!
Good luck with your project


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

atoine said:


> Follow-up on the Webasto issues: it's still running fine, but it seems to take more pump clicks before firing up. Or maybe I'm just going crazy with this.
> 
> Anyway, here is the situation: we've been 3 months on the road chasing the sun and in exactly 2 weeks, we take a major 180 degrees turn and drive north to chase the snow. Who knows if these issues will come back or not? The call of snow is way, way too strong. We've been planning this trip for years... let's fix this:
> 
> ...


I am thinking about putting a propex heater (the external model) on my teardrop camper. Next winter is probably the soonest that will happen, but it gives me plenty of time to plan things out. I do think that adding an on-board propane system is high on my list for this year. Twin 11lb tanks mounted on the tongue, run the propane to the back of the camper with a valve and a spot to put a stove to start with. That way, when I do add the propex heater, the propane will already be nearby.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Nature's Head Composting Toilet Review*

The Nature's Head composting toilet really made living full time in the van much, much more enjoyable. We've been using it full time since September 2017, so it's time to have a discussion about this relieving device!

https://faroutride.com/natures-head-review/










Cheers!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Fourth Month on the Road*

This month we party on the Strip in Las Vegas (not), we watch the Geminid meteor shower from the Grand Canyon, we ride steep lines in Flagstaff, we slowly enjoy Sedona and we get the van ready for chasing the snow!

https://faroutride.com/fourth-month/










Thanks for reading


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice! Looks like you found the goods in Flag.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

rockman said:


> Nice! Looks like you found the goods in Flag.


Best riding I had in a while!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It must be an 'off day' for you to be replying on here?

How's the snow?


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> It must be an 'off day' for you to be replying on here?
> 
> How's the snow?


Oh no it's not a day off; just chillin in the van after our day at Crystal Mountain. 
15" the last 24h and 24" more in the next 3 days  Just a bit heavy snow, but apparently that's how it is in the PNW.

Ride on!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

How's the Propex HS2000 working now that you're experiencing some extended colder weather? How is the propane usage compared to your expectations? Does the 1 pound every 3 hours still seem accurate as expected under the prolonged usage?


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> How's the Propex HS2000 working now that you're experiencing some extended colder weather? How is the propane usage compared to your expectations? Does the 1 pound every 3 hours still seem accurate as expected under the prolonged usage?


The Webasto is still working and, to be honest, we prefer to use it over the Propex because:
- Filling the van fuel tank = filling the heater fuel tank
- It's located under the passenger seat and therefore heat is more "uniform" in the van (the cabin is our living room) AND it's better located to dry our skiing gear

We should definitely spend a week or two using the Propex exclusively though; we get many questions about it...


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Fifth Month on the Road*

After 84 consecutive days of sun (that's right!), it was time to make a U-turn, drive north and chase the snow!

This month we discuss about winter: 4x4 (or the lack of), keeping the van warm, drying our ski gear, Ford's Tire Pressure Monitoring System, and of course our adventures 

https://faroutride.com/fifth-month/















Thanks for reading!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS)*

Since we introduced the spare wheel into tire rotation, we've been dealing with the "Tire Pressure Sensor Fault" message and that's very irritating...










We did some research to better understand how the Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) works and how to fix it once for all. We also found how to monitor the pressure in real-time via a smartphone and we feel better about the TPMS now 










Here is the results of our research:
https://faroutride.com/ford-tpms/

Hope that helps!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Sixth Month on the Road!*

Sixth Month on the Road!
February 2018

This month we travel across Washington, Montana and we're back to the metric system in beautiful British Columbia. We hope you like cold and snow as much as we do 

https://faroutride.com/sixth-month/

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Super-inspiring. Thanks for continuing to post here.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Winter Vanlife*

We just wrapped our first winter in the van. We apprehended it, but it turned out to be awesome!

We wrote an article to summarize everything we know about living in a van full-time in winter:

https://faroutride.com/winter-vanlife/

Content:
1.1- Traction Control System (TCS)
1.2- 4×4
1.3- Winter Tires
1.4- Snow Chains
1.5- Limited Slip Differential (LSD)
1.6- Maxtrax
2- Electricity
2.1- Consumption
2.2- Charge
3- Finding Water
4- Finding Camping Spots
5- Staying Warm
5.1- Heat Source
5.2- Window Covers
6- Managing Humidity
7- Drying Gear
8- Tales from the Road
9- Conclusion










Hope that helps!
Antoine


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

Great write-up and thanks for posting!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

This whole thing is becoming a Bible/motivational tool for when I retire! I have actualy started playing the lotto to possibly accelerate it happening. Keep it up and be safe!!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> This whole thing is becoming a Bible/motivational tool for when I retire! I have actualy started playing the lotto to possibly accelerate it happening. Keep it up and be safe!!


ahah, nice except don't count too much on the lotto!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

This month we're still enjoying the snow, but there's a twist...

Full write-up: https://faroutride.com/seventh-month/










Cheers!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Today I'm taking you down Tower of Power trail in Pemberton (BC). It's 28C on this gorgeous April day, so that calls for extreme cool down method...


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

there is still split boarding to be had on the volcanos! Mother's Day is a classic on St. Helens!


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

If you can score a permit to climb make sure to wear a dress. It's part of the charm!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

My girlfriend needs more hours of sleep than I do, but that's not a problem when we're parked where the trails are...


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

It's craaaaazy what you find in BC forest!! Gotta send them all!

That one is located in Doumont Trails near Nanaimo, BC. It's at the end of Bob's Your Uncle trail (see trailforks).









Can't get enough of the British Columbia gnar; there's nowhere like it!


----------



## ALimon (Oct 12, 2017)

I’m not far behind in my build. Undecided between a ford transit and Sprinter. What was the total cost of your van build? At almost 10k lbs what kind of mileage are you gettting?


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

ALimon said:


> I'm not far behind in my build. Undecided between a ford transit and Sprinter. What was the total cost of your van build? At almost 10k lbs what kind of mileage are you gettting?


It's about 18K US. It's all detailed here: http://faroutride.com/cost-and-labor/

We are getting around 17 L/100km on average, which is acceptable considering the weight and dimension of that thing!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

It's been a while, but we're still there!
The last two months were EPIC! Here is our latest "Tales from the Road" post:

Eighth and Ninth Month on the Road: Tales from the Road | FarOutRide










Thanks for reading


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

Love that 8AM video. Real smooth riding!!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

SuperStang said:


> Love that 8AM video. Real smooth riding!!


Thanks!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Just an update on our Water System:

1- We traded our Mr Heater BOSS for an Eccotemp L5 on-demand hot shower system. (nothing wrong with the Mr Heater, we found that : a) we don't need our hot shower to be portable. b) we don't need the extra 7 gallons water jug because finding water turned out to be fairly easy (the Mr Heater must be used with its own pump, while the Eccotemp can be integrated to an existing pressurized system). c) Having to connect water and propane each time to the Mr Heater is irritating.) 
2- We replaced the vinyl tubing for PEX tubing. (nothing wrong with the vinyl, this is just how we think we should have done it and what we recommend)

Annnnnnd:
3- We completely re-thought and re-wrote our Water System Guide.
4- We created a new Water System Diagram.
5- We created a new Water System Tutorial.

It's all here: https://faroutride.com/water-system


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Fresh from the oven: "TENTH AND ELEVENTH MONTHS ON THE ROAD". A quick pictures/videos recap of the last two months (June/July).

https://faroutride.com/tenth-eleventh-month/




























Thanks for reading!
Isabelle and Antoine


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

atoine said:


>


Are you having any issues from your Eccotemp water heater with the water being too hot? I suspect the flow-rate from my pump is too low; but since you're probably in the same boat to conserve water, have you found that you cannot get the temp out of the water heater low enough when running low water flow rates?


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> Are you having any issues from your Eccotemp water heater with the water being too hot? I suspect the flow-rate from my pump is too low; but since you're probably in the same boat to conserve water, have you found that you cannot get the temp out of the water heater low enough when running low water flow rates?


Indeed you need a minimum water flow or it gets too hot. Our Shurflo water pump has plenty of flow, but I use a valve to conserve water; if I set the valve too low, then water gets too hot. But it's fairly easy to find the sweet spot.

Super happy with the Eccotemp!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I would suspect that this temp controller or other components can be manipulated or modified to achieve the desired results.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*12V Solenoid Shut Off Valve for Propane*

Sooooo, we finally installed a SOLENOID VALVE to our propane system.

We initially did not to install one; we thought we would close the tank manually every time we hit the road... nope, we honestly NEVER close the tank (except on ferries and tunnels)! We've said if before: every repetitive task should be made as simple as possible or it gets irritating (or gets ignored...). :|

We also had an "incident" where we accidentally opened a stove burner and walked away from the van. Fortunately, the funky propane smell raised suspicion and we came back to double-check... that totally saved the day (and our van)! 

So we finally went ahead and installed a solenoid valve. It's a "normally closed" solenoid valve and it has to be energized (12V) to open (and to remain open). It's controlled with a push-button switch that illuminate when ON, so it's an effective reminder that the propane is open. The switch is located near the stove/oven, so it's not irritating to use.

We detailed all the installation here:

https://faroutride.com/propane-system/#13-_Solenoid_Shut_Off_Valve_Installation


























Cheers!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

this whole thread/adventure has been life changing for me in that I now know what I want to do when I retire!!! Invaluable stuff all though here

Hope you guys have a Happy Holiday and safe travels as you go!!!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> this whole thread/adventure has been life changing for me in that I now know what I want to do when I retire!!! Invaluable stuff all though here
> 
> Hope you guys have a Happy Holiday and safe travels as you go!!!


Haha! Retire and shred all day!

Our MTB season is coming to an end; we're about to drive to British Columbia for the skiing season 

Have a good one!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

We've been working on a MTB "guide" to Squamish, Whistler and Pemberton, our favorite place to ride in the WORLD 

It's time to plan your 2019 vacations folks!!

faroutride.com/mtb-guide-squamish-whistler-pemberton/


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

I follow you guys via your newsletter. This is some amazing stuff you're doing. Thank you!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

Here's our budget for 2018:


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm building out a 4x4 Sprinter and your site has been a great resource. Thanks for your work on it!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

radair said:


> I'm building out a 4x4 Sprinter and your site has been a great resource. Thanks for your work on it!


Niiiice rig! Enjoy!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG Squamish is soooooooooo good right now!! :crazy:










So awesome to be able to choose between DIRT or SNOW pretty much every day... :thumbsup:


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

atoine said:


> Here's our budget for 2018:


How do you calculate the cost for showers?!!


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

That's the cost of showering at the gym, aquatic center, etc. So during winter mostly!


----------



## karthur (Apr 20, 2018)

Awesome stuff. Your campground fees are very low! I know people with RVs that spend more in fees for a long weekend.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

karthur said:


> Awesome stuff. Your campground fees are very low! I know people with RVs that spend more in fees for a long weekend.


We only go to campgrounds when we have friends visiting. Otherwise its fairly easy to find free spots with iOverlander app, freecampsites.net or just with Google Map. Having a van rather than RV enables to sleep pretty much anywhere for free 😁


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

atoine said:


> Having a van rather than RV enables to sleep pretty much anywhere for free 


Yepper...Can't be here in an RV.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Bike Repair Stand (Park Tool)*

For the last two years we improvised repair stands out of picnic tables, Adirondack chairs, bike racks, and other unrelated objects definitely not suited for the job. A repair stand is not absolutely necessary, but it makes mechanical sessions much more efficient and enjoyable! After holding back on this upgrade for the last two years, the time has come 

https://faroutride.com/repair-stand/


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

*Two Years Of Vanlife: A Retrospective*

EPIC POST ALERT!

Two years of #vanlife condensed into one article! If there's only one article you should read on our blog, it's this one... Hope you enjoy!

faroutride.com/two-years-vanlife

---------------------------------------------------
Table Of Content:
1- Life Before Vanlife
2- Two Years In Numbers
3- Tales From The Road
4- Top 3 Mountain Biking & Skiing Destinations
5- Things We Wished We Knew
6- Van Build: What We Would Change If We Had To Start Over
7- Introspection: Have We Changed?
8 - Vanlife And Relationship
9 - Make Money On The Road
10 - Vanlife Cooking
11 - What's Next?
---------------------------------------------------


----------

